# Had a great time today!



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks to Jarlicker and Prag for hosting a fun shoot today at DCWC. This was Luke and I's first shoot there and we both had a blast. It's a mean course but fun. Thanks to everyone there for allowing us to be part of the gang. Looking foward to another shoot there!:thumbs_up


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pops1 said:


> Thanks to Jarlicker and Prag for hosting a fun shoot today at DCWC. This was Luke and I's first shoot there and we both had a blast. It's a mean course but fun. Thanks to everyone there for allowing us to be part of the gang. Looking foward to another shoot there!:thumbs_up


You mean Jarlicker is still alive?

Don't forget about the Hillbilly coming up.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

The folks at DCWC are the best at making you feel welcome. They are one of the reasons I have changed my spots (get it, spots) and forsaken my Chewie roots. Glad you had fun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Now you understand why we call Jarlicker evil:wink:

Glad to see you two out with us today. Other than the heat, it was a fun day.


----------



## SD74D (Jul 11, 2006)

DCWC had a nice range and the heat was kicking on the first half. Will have to try to make it out to Stick N' Wheel tomorrow and get there alot earlier in the day.


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Spoon13 said:


> The folks at DCWC are the best at making you feel welcome. They are one of the reasons I have changed my spots (get it, spots) and forsaken my Chewie roots. Glad you had fun.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well we're fairly new to Field archery but so far everyone we have met has been SUPER nice. Great bunch of guys and gals for sure.


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Now you understand why we call Jarlicker evil:wink:
> 
> Glad to see you two out with us today. Other than the heat, it was a fun day.



You bet! And the way he shoots when he "feels bad" I can only imagine how he does when he's well!!!


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Yep, great guys and great range. :thumbs_up

I wanted to come down today *so* bad, but I got up, went outside to feed the dogs, and said "man, it's already hotter than you know what", and then I talked myself out of shooting. And it wasn't hard to do with the headache I woke up with.  

It rained here this afternoon, cooled it off except for the humidity, so I just came in from shooting about 50 shots here at home. 

Wish I could make it to S&W Sunday, but other plans have that one blocked. And not shooting plans. ukey:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

SD74D said:


> DCWC had a nice range and the heat was kicking on the first half. Will have to try to make it out to Stick N' Wheel tomorrow and get there alot earlier in the day.


Glad you made it out today. Enjoyed meeting and shooting with you. Hope you can make it to Stick and Wheel Sun. morning. Hopefully it won't be so hot since we're starting early. They're calling for a heat index of 100


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Glad you made it out today. Enjoyed meeting and shooting with you. Hope you can make it to Stick and Wheel Sun. morning. Hopefully it won't be so hot since we're starting early. They're calling for a *heat index of 100*


Is THAT all??? A pittance, I say!! A trifling minutia!! :devil:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

SCarson said:


> Is THAT all??? A pittance, I say!! A trifling minutia!! :devil:




```

```
SSHHHHuussshhhh.... :wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

pops1 said:


> Thanks to Jarlicker and Prag for hosting a fun shoot today at DCWC. This was Luke and I's first shoot there and we both had a blast. It's a mean course but fun. Thanks to everyone there for allowing us to be part of the gang. Looking foward to another shoot there!:thumbs_up




```

```



SD74D said:


> DCWC had a nice range and the heat was kicking on the first half. Will have to try to make it out to Stick N' Wheel tomorrow and get there alot earlier in the day.




```

```
glad to have met the three of you !! Early in the a.m. i asked young Luke if he was giving lessons... I guess he thought i was kidding...:tongue:..heheheeee.... 

new friends, and a great day of shooting...and looking forward to S&W tomorrow.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

SCarson said:


> Is THAT all??? A pittance, I say!! A trifling minutia!! :devil:


Pfffffttttt.. heck.. we had that in MD today..  

Pops.. you'll find the field archery crowd is generally a very hospitable group of people.. :nod: :cheers:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Hmmm.. sounds like the Paaw is making his annual migration to the very Northern edge of the South side of the Mason Dixon Line... :thumb: :chortle: :chortle:


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...



Oh yea. I've seen your name on the forum a lot so it's nice to put a face with the name. My pleasure to meet you as well my friend.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Hmmm.. sounds like the Paaw is making his annual migration to the very Northern edge of the South side of the Mason Dixon Line... :thumb: :chortle: :chortle:




```

```
more to follow... I'm migrating westerly tomorrow....chapter 2 so to speak. 

early preface... I got-no more skeeeellzzzzz. !!!!!...LOLOLOL...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> more to follow... I'm migrating westerly tomorrow....chapter 2 so to speak.
> ...


 Hmm.. sounds like an interesting migration so far.. :chortle: :chortle:

Well, I do hope I'll get to see you Friday or Sat am before I head North. Sorry I won't be shooting the Hill this year. It's definately one of my FAVORITE shoots of the season... :thumb: :darkbeer:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


*WHATTTTTTTTTT?????????????........You snuck through South Carolina and didn't STOP.......You didn't CALL.........Didn't even send me Flowers or blow me a KISS.......GEEESSSHHHhhhhhh!!!!!

Nothing like getting the good ole' "AT "DROP A MOD" treatment from one of the peons.....:sad:*

.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WHATTTTTTTTTT?????????????........You snuck through South Carolina and didn't STOP.......You didn't CALL.........Didn't even send me Flowers or blow me a KISS.......GEEESSSHHHhhhhhh!!!!!
> 
> Nothing like getting the good ole' "AT "DROP A MOD" treatment from one of the peons.....:sad:*
> 
> .




```

```
so sorry too bad... !....:tongue:

you _were__ invited _.... geeessshhhh...

actually i drove *down* from Va... ... I was here four days and scooted myself out to the first gathering i could find. Now, had you been there, you would have witnessed some incredible archery; from ME !!...:zip: just setting the odds for the Hill... :wink:...y'all should rethink your committment with the Paaw !!!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> so sorry too bad... !....:tongue:
> ...


Enjoyed seeing and shooting with you this weekend. Come back and see us again soon.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Pops, it was great to finally see you and Luke at DCWC - see there is life away from the MooTel. :wink:

In addition to Pops finally coming to DCWC, there were several other "strange" happenings as well.

Mac showed up and actually shot a FULL 28 targets 
Jarlicker with his re-flteched TANC arrows set the course on fire with a 545 :thumbs_up
SD74D showed up from Ft. Bragg and jumped right in and became a part of the group (Not that you're strange Steve, it's just that folks don't normally pop in like this and jump in head first) :wink:
And of course South Paaw came "down" and joined the fun. 

And even though Mother Nature was against us and caused lightning to strike the tank farm in Greensboro setting the place on fire and CLOSING I-40 SouthPaaw, LoneEagle, SD74D, SCarson, Treaton, PSarge, and myself did it again at S+W on Sun. 

Fine weekend all the way around.

BTW Got a text from SP - he made it back to his temporary home at VA Beach around 5 PM. :thumbs_up


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

MAC???? are you serious...???

Good to see jarlicker back to his old shooting ways...I was wondering if he was possessed with some kind of unknown "pragitis" virus or something...

Another military guys starting to show up at our shoots...do we have the next rangeplayer on our hands, or do the similiarities end at the military...???

You should see some of the pictures they're showing on the news of that tank fire...The guys here tell me you could see the flames from our plant...

Glad our left handed partner made it "home" OK...

Now let's get ready for the billy hill...

Though the smack is missing something this year all of a sudden...


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Jarlicker with his re-fletched TANC arrows set the course on fire with a 545 :thumbs_up


JARLICKER.........we will renegotiate the price about Thursday afternoon late. 

Good shootin !!

I'm gaining on ya, but since I'm practicing in hiding here lately, noone knows it but me....yet. :wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*Who Dat...??*

SUPER WEEKEND OF ARCHERY..

great to see so many buddsss grab sticks and bow and endure summer time heat and make the best of it !! 
the weekend started with a detour to Prag's Piney Flatts... I'll tell you this, the man is on fire at building this range, and by himself !!!! Prag, the range is looking great, and can't wait to shoot it ! 

Saturday morning, DCWC, (and I will say this too, this place has been turned into an apple-orcherd !!...heheheeee...:tongue SCarson, Jarlicker, Prag, Pops1-Luke, LoneEagle, SD74D, myself and... *who dat *over there...??? !!!.... could it be..??...no wayyyyy...... is itttt..???.......it _is_............... Macaholic !!! I think I have made more appearances in two years than Mac has... heheheheeee; good seeing you again Mac, glad you were able to come out and shoot !..:wink:

and, amongst the heat, jarlicker answers back with some of his own heat with a blistering 545... way to go Joe !!!!!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*Stick and Wheel*

and again on Sunday, and this time PSarge and Treaton arrive !! great seeing you guys again; Tim is also on fire, but with his bow..:wink:.. keep it up Tim, Nats are-a-coming soon !!. Keep your eyes and ears open for this SD74D " nub "... he has some game...:wink:

A big thanks to Sarge for a quick impromptu gathering and to all those that made the trip(s) for a great weekend..:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*Summation.....*

This pic says it all about my actual shooting....

" TWO - Number 6 please... *and super size it*.......... I wouldn't have changed this weekend at all, definately worth the trip for me..:wink:...

thanks again to everyone !!

( I got some work to do before the Hillbilly....:tongue:.. Sarge wants to go straight-up against me _now_... )


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

It was a great weekend indeed inspite of the tank farm fire closing I-40 and the heat. 

Glad to see you made back to your "home" safely, South-Paaw


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> and again on Sunday, and this time PSarge and Treaton arrive !! great seeing you guys again; Tim is also on fire, but with his bow..:wink:.. keep it up Tim, Nats are-a-coming soon !!. Keep your eyes and ears open for this SD74D " nub "... he has some game...:wink:
> 
> A big thanks to Sarge for a quick impromptu gathering and to all those that made the trip(s) for a great weekend..:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


Now there is a motley Crew in pic #1 on the left, but somehow the one on the right ain't so bad...what's up with that...???


----------

